# Hello.. meet my cat



## AlyKat

My name is Aly. New to this site. I have 3 cats. Wrangler, Penelope and Chloe. Chloe is our newest. She's about 7 months old. I got her from my job, she was living outside and kept hiding in the engine area of my bosses car with her siblings. After I was able to scoop them all out i put her in a box to take home. She was all white except her tail and nose which were black and bright blue eyes. As she's gotten older she has become more cream colored with patches and her face has become dark and she has grown some dark spots on her legs. She kind of looks like a siamese. If anyone can help me figure out what she could be i would be grateful. Her siblings seemed to be tabby's. Mostly white with the brown speckled body. She very faintly has the 'M' on her forehead, I think. Soo hard to tell.


----------



## catloverami

Very uniquely marked....are all her feet white? She looks to me to be somewhat like a Snowshoe, which does have Siamese in its background of the development of the breed. Of course, without registration papers and a pedigree in a good recognized cat association such as TICA=The International Cat Assoc., she's a Domestic Shorthair (DSH) with seal point color pattern. Chloe's very cute!

https://www.tica.org/breeds/browse-all-breeds#snowshoe

Cat Breeds The Snowshoe Cat - Cat Breeds


----------



## AlyKat

Thank you! That was all very helpful. And yes all of her paws are white, only one small brown spot on one of them. I have never heard of that color pattern. I don't come across alot of cream or white colored cats in my area. So I just had to know what she is or at least the pattern name so thank you!


----------



## AlyKat

Just want to add another detail and a picture of her feet. I have noticed that she's softer than my other two cats and has a fluffier rear and tail. I'm not sure if it's because she's a kitten or not, the last time we had a kitten was 3 years ago and I don't remember her being that soft and fluffy.


----------



## AlyKat

Thank you! That was all very helpful. And yes all of her paws are white, only one small brown spot on one of them. I have never heard of that color pattern. I don't come across alot of cream or white colored cats in my area. So I just had to know what she is or at least the pattern name so thank you!

I made a mistake in this post earlier. The brown spot is up higher and not directly on her paw. You would think I would know this haha.


----------



## AlyKat

I've also looked up the snowshoe traits. My kitty has been told she looks cross eyed at times ? which I have noticed as well. A weird trait to have in common with that breed.


----------



## catloverami

You may find this interesting......With Siamese in your cat's ancestry, many of the early Siamese had crossed eyes, and you still see cats with Siamese ancestry with them. With selective breeding crossed eyes have been eliminated in well-bred purebred cats. Here's a description of the Siamese in CFA=Cat Fanciers Assoc.
Breed Profile: The Siamese

The "Breed Standard" is what the breeders are concentrating on in the physical qualities of the cat. You'll note under "Eyes" that they should be "Uncrossed".
http://www.cfa.org/Portals/0/documents/breeds/standards/siamese.pdf

She has a beautiful coat that looks soft and plushy. Lucky you!


----------



## AlyKat

Thanks again for all your help. It's great to know about her possible background. And reading about the Snowshoe cat, she is so similar. I'm glad for all the info. And she loves all the compliments too lol.


----------



## ndiniz

I bet she loves attention!!!!!


----------



## AlyKat

ndiniz said:


> I bet she loves attention!!!!!


When she wants it lol. She still enjoys running all over the place and playing.


----------

